# Auf drop down listen ID zugreifen



## total-extrem (16. Juli 2012)

Hi,

ich möchte aus einer Drop Down Liste in HTML zugreifen, schreibe in das Value ein XML rein und möchte eben an andere Stelle nicht das xml an sich ausgeben, sondern einen String z.B. XML 1 und wenn ich ein anderes xml in der drop down liste wähle eben XML 2


```
<select id="sourcexml" name="xml" size="1">
		    <option selected="selected" value="empty">Bitte w&auml;hlen</option>
		    <option value='<datadefinition resulttable="result"><normaltable name="result"><timesegment><from format="timestamp">1298934000</from><to   format="timestamp">1301608740</to></timesegment><list datasource="test-wizard-eval" name="tx_smp_primnav_tree_all"><filters><filter csvcolumn="branch" filtertype="in" patterntype="wildcard">*</filter></filters></list><columns sortby="branch" sortorder="desc"><column name="branch"    type="string" csvcolumn="branch" /><column name="primnav"   type="string" csvcolumn="primnav" /><column name="visits"    type="int" csvcolumn="Sessions" /><column name="pageviews" type="int" csvcolumn="Clicks" /></columns></normaltable></datadefinition>'>XML 1</option>
		    <option value='<datadefinition resulttable="result"><normaltable name="result"><timesegment><from format="timestamp">1298934000</from><to   format="timestamp">1301608740</to></timesegment><list datasource="test-wizard-eval" name="tx_smp_primnav_tree_all"><filters><filter csvcolumn="branch" filtertype="in" patterntype="wildcard">*</filter></filters></list><columns sortby="branch" sortorder="desc"><column name="branch"    type="string" csvcolumn="branch" /><column name="primnav"   type="string" csvcolumn="primnav" /><column name="visits"    type="int" csvcolumn="Sessions" /><column name="pageviews" type="int" csvcolumn="Clicks" /></columns></normaltable></datadefinition>'>XML 2</option>
		    <option value='<datadefinition resulttable="result"><normaltable name="result"><timesegment><from format="timestamp">1298934000</from><to   format="timestamp">1301608740</to></timesegment><list datasource="test-wizard-eval" name="tx_smp_primnav_tree_all"><filters><filter csvcolumn="branch" filtertype="in" patterntype="wildcard">*</filter></filters></list><columns sortby="branch" sortorder="desc"><column name="branch"    type="string" csvcolumn="branch" /><column name="primnav"   type="string" csvcolumn="primnav" /><column name="visits"    type="int" csvcolumn="Sessions" /><column name="pageviews" type="int" csvcolumn="Clicks" /></columns></normaltable></datadefinition>'>XML 3</option>
		    <option value='<datadefinition resulttable="result"><normaltable name="result"><timesegment><from format="timestamp">1298934000</from><to   format="timestamp">1301608740</to></timesegment><list datasource="test-wizard-eval" name="tx_smp_primnav_tree_all"><filters><filter csvcolumn="branch" filtertype="in" patterntype="wildcard">*</filter></filters></list><columns sortby="branch" sortorder="desc"><column name="branch"    type="string" csvcolumn="branch" /><column name="primnav"   type="string" csvcolumn="primnav" /><column name="visits"    type="int" csvcolumn="Sessions" /><column name="pageviews" type="int" csvcolumn="Clicks" /></columns></normaltable></datadefinition>'>XML 4</option>
	    </select>
```


----------



## Parantatatam (16. Juli 2012)

Kurze Frage: was soll das denn bitte machen? Abgesehen davon, dass das eine unglaublich schrecklich anzusehene Art ist, kann das logischerweise nicht funktionieren.


----------



## total-extrem (17. Juli 2012)

Oh hilfe, da hat es die Formatierung aber mega umgehauen. Sorry dafür, war sehr in Eile.


```
<select id="sourcexml" name="xml" size="1">
		    <option selected="selected" value="empty">Bitte w&auml;hlen</option>
		    <option value='hier steh ein XML drin'>XML 1</option>
		    <option value='hier steht ein XML drin'>XML 2</option>
		    <option value='hier steht ein XML drin'>XML 3</option>
		    <option value='hier steht ein XML drin'>XML 4</option>
	    </select>
```

In diese Liste soll nachher ein von  fünf XMLs ausgewählt werden können. Mein Wunsch dabei, ist über JavaScript diesen XML String auszulesen, was auch super geht und ihn dann weiterzuverarbeiten. Das Problem jetzt ist nur, ich bräuchte für jedes <option> eine Art ID, damit ich später in einem anderen HTML diese ID ausgeben kann. Einfach nur um dem User zu zeigen, "XML1 gewählt" oder "XML2 gewählt" usw... 
Hoffe jetzt ist es etwas verständlicher. THX


----------



## Lime (17. Juli 2012)

Die Frage ist immer, wie du das später übergibst. Per Javascript übergeben, dann kannst du es mit IDs machen, ansonsten müsstest du die value vielleicht aufsplitten.


```
value="xml1.xml--1"
value="xml2.xml--2"
```

Mit Javascript/PHP kannst du ja dann die letzte Ziffer auslesen und den String verkürzen.

Gruß


----------



## total-extrem (17. Juli 2012)

Hi Lime,

an die Version mit dem Aufsplitten hatte ich auch schon gedacht, aber das muss doch einfacher gehen! Auch wenn es etwas unsauber ist, im Value selbst steht das XML was ich weiterverwenden will, und wenn ich da ans ende nochmals was ranhänge ... dann wird es nur komplizierter. Wie würde denn eine Version mit Ids aussehn. Oder kann ich einfach so ne ID vergeben, da fehlt mir die Erfahrung!


----------



## Lime (17. Juli 2012)

Gute Frage, hab glaub ich vorhin falsch gedacht. Dürfte doch nicht so einfach sein, das über IDs zu regeln...


----------



## total-extrem (17. Juli 2012)

Ok gut,

ich hab einfach mal ne id="XML1" eingebaut und das geht. Aber ob das so die saubere Sache ist...


```
<option id="XML1" value='mein xml hier'></option>
```

Ich versuche weitere Alternativen und vielleicht ergibt sich ja noch etwas, danke soweit.


----------



## Lime (17. Juli 2012)

Aber wie greifst du auf das id="XML1" zu?
Kannst du durch das Select-Tag drauf zugreifen?


----------



## total-extrem (17. Juli 2012)

Nicht ganz,

man muss an dieser Stelle wissen, dass ich ein Windows Gadget fürs Studium entwickel. Dort kann man mit der Methode write Daten schreiben und an andere Stelle mit read wieder abrufen. Daher schreibe ich den id tag in den Speicher des Gadgets und lese Ihn an andere stelle aus. Aber das ist bestimmt nicht die optimale Lösung.


----------

